#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  API Standards

## stevieg

I need API standards for valves namely API 594, 598, 600, 602, 603 and 609. Can anyone share these standards please?


Thank you.See More: API Standards

----------


## naeem_engr

hi stevieg,

give me ur contact ID,i will send u all API,ASME and ASTM standards by mail.bcoz dirct web links i don't have.they are in PDF formate.

----------


## sudharshanan

Hi naeem,

Can you please send me at
sudharshanan@gmail.com

Thanks,

J

----------


## stevieg

Thanks a lot for your help Naeem. You can send me the standards at vonsimmers@yahoo.com

----------


## harry_alfiyan

hi naeem,

could you send me those API to: harry_alfiyan@yahoo.com ?
Appreciate for your kind help..
Thanks a lot

----------


## daryosh2

Dear naeem,
Hello 

Would you please send me those API to: amirarsalani5@gmail.com 
I appreciate for your kindness and  help..
Thank you

----------


## bkamali

Dear Naeem,
Would you please send me the files to bkamali@idirect.com.
Regards

----------


## ravikolur

Dear Naeem,
Would you please send me the files to ravikolur@yahoo.com

----------


## Cains

Hi Guy`s.

Does anyone of you have API SPEC 11V1 Gas Lift Equipment Lying around, I would realy appriciate it .

----------


## zabladz

> hi stevieg,
> 
> give me ur contact ID,i will send u all API,ASME and ASTM standards by mail.bcoz dirct web links i don't have.they are in PDF formate.



Naeem,
I would appreciate a copy of these codes, epecially is the ASME is the latest ie ed 2007 + Ad July 08.

Best Regards Bro

----------


## nrathinam_2004

Dear naeem,
Hello 

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: nrathinam_2004@yahoo.co.in 
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you,
nrathinam_2004

----------


## nrathinam_2004

Dear naeem,
Hello 

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: nrathinam_2004@yahoo.co.in 
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you,
nrathinam_2004

----------


## naeem_engr

hi Stevieg,


i hav sent u ur required API's thro mrgaupload.i Hope u will find them soon.so let me know about that as u recievSee More: API Standards

----------


## Latshare

Naeem & Stevieg,
Thanks for letting the forum know of availability of these useful standards. Naeem or those who receive from him could possibly help rest of the members by uploading and sharing the link.
Thanks
Latshare

----------


## naeem_engr

Hi all,

u can download the from the following link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tony_black

Dear Naeem,

If possible could you please post API RP 577?

Thanks in advance

----------


## stevieg

Thanks a ton for sending the standards Naeem. You are a life saver.....

----------


## mmudassarali

Dear Naeem

would u please send me API STANDARDS at hse_engr@yahoo.com 

thanks

Mudassar

----------


## HassanHaji

> hi stevieg,
> 
> give me ur contact ID,i will send u all API,ASME and ASTM standards by mail.bcoz dirct web links i don't have.they are in PDF formate.



Dear Naeem
Please send your valuable standards and Codes to h_hajitabar@yahoo.com
I will be very grateful if you send them to me. :Smile: 

Best Regards
Hassan Hajitabar

----------


## rupesh212

hi 

can u send me the API Standards?

my email ID is rupesh.kuthe@gmail.com

----------


## naeem_engr

AOA Brothers,
here are All the API's and ASTM standards,whcih I have.u  just have to download & extract the files and put all API's in a single folder.i hope it will fulfill ur requirements...

API STANDARDS:
API Part 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part 4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
API Part 5
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASTM Standards:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Aspen LiC gen file:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards,

----------


## sudharshanan

Mr Naeem engr

Links are dead, please upload it again

Thanks,

J

----------


## alwaw911

Yes please Mr Naeem...

Regards

----------


## naeem_engr

AOA,
here r rapidshare links for part 1 and part 2 (Zip files)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i hv also sent u the link directly from rapidshare on ur email id's.hope u will find it

----------


## naeem_engr

AOA Dears,


remaining parts will be uploaded soon,See More: API Standards

----------


## sharmeen

thanx

----------


## mmudassarali

thanks for sending API part 2

----------


## naeem_engr

AOA dears,
here is da 5th part link,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regrds,

----------


## harry_alfiyan

Dear All and Elhagar,

Would you please upload for me some API below.....
API Spec 1B
API Buletin 11K
API RP 14C

Thanks for all
Jazakallah..

----------


## nhan

great  Naeem,

Thanks lots

----------


## vinee43

Hi,

I need standards for fire fighting equipments like hydrant,deludge system, storage tanks ....urgent can u send me those to my mail id vinee43@yahoo.com. 

Next week i have an interview for the post of safety design..if u send me those today...it will be helpfull.

regards
vinee

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## Brume

I need API RP 13. Can anyone share this please?
I will appreciate it... rigzone1@yahoo.com
Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## zabladz

Dear Maeem
I would appreciate you seding me the API, ASTM, and the ASME all section if possible ed2004+ad08

to: zabladz@yahoo.co.uk


Thank you very much in advance

----------


## yendala

Dear naeem.

Could you plese send me the ASME and API codes to my mail ID yendala_1126@yahoo.co.in

thank you very much

----------


## ayaztaha

Gents

I need API 1102. If anyone have this code then pls upload it.

Ayaz

----------


## acetone6

Could you please kindly provide info pertaining to API etc


thanksSee More: API Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

ayaztaha  
API RP 1102 6th Ed 1993

Monggo dipun unjuk
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maniparu

Kindly send the API and ASME standard to me.
maniparu@gmail.com

Thanks

----------


## sainrajp

Please send me API, and ASTM standard mail to my ID: - sainrajp@gmail.com




             : -- sainrajp@gmail.com

----------


## kk.yashkannan

Hi,
Can any one pl.send those standards to kk.yashkannan@gmail.com

rgds,
kk

----------


## jaxcet

Pls email me the standards to kalljay@yahoo.com

----------


## ZavGr

I need API standard  API 605. Can anyone share these standard please?
Thank you.

----------


## julio2009

Thank you, that is very interesting.
I need Table ASTM D 125002.
Excuse me y need it to much for my work.

----------


## julio2009

Mohamend, You're the best Enginier, becasue where i'm Chemical student, i Knew about Kirk Othmer, but At UNSAAC, only we have 0ne book, but now i have to make any copies of this marvellous Enciclopy.
thank for ever Mohamend.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

julio2009 
Astm d 125002

Quote :

Hi ttppcc .

Two months ago I have downloaded free ASTM Standard, but not all. I can not find your request in my ASTM Library. But I want give you a tip, how to get ASTM Standard for free download. Please follow this step :

1. Firstly, please down load this ASTM Index file Download - ifile.it 1.25 MB

2. From downloaded ASTM Index, find out where is the location of your request . There are Vol 1 - Vol 15

3. Go to Google and type : sipil88ftua.forumotion.com/antara-kawan-f4/astm-standar-ada-yg-butuh-t22 or astm universitas andalas 

4. From Google you can find following sentences :

4.1. ASTM Standar, ada yg butuh? or
Translation : Do you need ASTM Standard ?

4.2. Teknik Sipil 88 Universitas Andalas - ASTM Standar, ada yg butuh ...
Translation : Civil Engineering 88 University of Andalas - ASTM Standard, somebody need it

5. Click 4.1 or 4.2 and enjoy download all ASTM Standard if you want

Wassalam

Unquote

Note :

1.	I hope you can find the required ASTM Standard
2.	If  the link of ASTM Index file Download  ifile.it is broken please go to  thread Oil and Gas Production , search   I Need Astm D Method...  posted by ttppcc

----------


## Ariouat

I need API standards for pipeline inspection API 1163. Can anyone share these standard please?
Thank you.

----------


## Qalander

Dear Naeem, Jazakallah!
smwasialavi@gmail.com is the email ID

----------


## Quibo

Dear Naeem, et al:



Could you lease help me with a copy of API 575 2nd edition? 

thanks a lotSee More: API Standards

----------


## johnboy

I have the 1997 version of this API but would like to have the latest version if possible.
Best regards,

johnboy (e-mail contact jha@aemail4u.com)

----------


## roscleo

Would you please send me API 950standard to: roscleo@virgilio.it
I appreciate for your help..
Thank you,
roscleo

----------


## hellmanya

> Dear naeem,
> Hello 
> 
> Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: nrathinam_2004@yahoo.co.in 
> I appreciate for your kindness and help..
> Thank you,
> nrathinam_2004



Dear sir,


all of u have got it please send it to me on
hellmanya@gmail.com

i'll be thank ful

----------


## Sierladas

Dear Sir,

I hoping for someone to have API 581 2008 version which is second edition. I have the first edition but it has many errors and I would like very much the new addition. Could someone please make a link to it? :Confused:

----------


## robertantoreni

hia pls give the link for API RP 1007

----------


## hadip

Hai naeem_engr

Cold you please to send me  API standad to  
Thanks a lot

regards,

hadip
dhppr@yahoo.co.id

----------


## johnboy

The file is too big to upload

----------


## BEHROUZ

Dear naeem,
Hello 
Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: benaeimi@gmail.com

----------


## topaz14

Hi naeem,

Regard API,ASME and ASTM standards,
Can you please send me at plecati@hotmail.com?

Appreciate for your kind help..
Thanks a lot

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi friends

Here i uploaded the *API Stanards (API 594, 598, 600, 602, 603 and 609)*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Regards
Sasikumar

----------


## dhirajbakshe

Will you please send these Standards 
My ID is
dhirajbakshe@gmail.com

----------


## Sreekanth

Dear naeem,


Hello 

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: sreekanthnr@gmail.com 

Thank you,
sreeSee More: API Standards

----------


## Sreekanth

Hi sasi

 Could you send me the link for API 618 standards

Regards
Sreekanth

----------


## sakib321@live.com

would you please send me those links on sakib321@live.com
brother i will wating for your kind operation

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi sreekanth


Here is the link for API 618

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*Regards
Sasikumar*

----------


## austin386

dear naeem
 please send me the codes and standards to austin386@gmail.com. looking forward fr u r reply

----------


## didin

Hi naeem,

Can you please send me at didin.nspa@gmail.com

I appreciate for your kind help.

thank you,

Best regards,
Didin

----------


## mhuelva

Please, I need the API602 2005 edition

thanks in advance

----------


## shankarmathur

> hi stevieg,
> 
> give me ur contact ID,i will send u all API,ASME and ASTM standards by mail.bcoz dirct web links i don't have.they are in PDF formate.



H Naeem
My email id is
mathur.shankar@gmail.com

Many thanks in advance

----------


## tekfis

Hi Naeem,

Please sent those standard to my email : yudhaww@gmail.com
If you have any collection for AGA. Kindly to sent those file to me.

Many thank's

----------


## naeem_engr

Hi All,
here is the download link for ASTM Standards,
for others AAPI's u have to tell me the API which u want...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## naeem_engr

here is the link for API 602, 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## f81aa

sasirkumar, thank you

----------


## ap8229

Please send all API, ASME & API standard on.


ap8229@gmail.com

Thank you very much in advanceSee More: API Standards

----------


## nashat151

i need API 610 10TH EDITION

----------


## varunsway

Please forward it if any one get it. at varunmultitex@gmail.com

----------


## sanathgorantla

hi naem,

Pls could u forward these standards to kumar_gorantla@rediffmail.com

----------


## rathskalar

Could someone please send me these standards to kmhudnall@gmail.com?

Thank you kindly, gentlemen.

----------


## javad64

Dear Naeem
Would you please send me the files to jafary64@yahoo.com
thank you

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API STD 610 10th Ed 2004.pdf 3.309 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Centrifugal pumps for petroleum, petrochemical and natural gas industries (ANSI/API Std 610-2004) or equal to ISO 13709

----------


## javad64

hello Dear Naeem
I need standard that explain construction & test valve , psv , relief valve , sample valve
Would you please send me the files to jafary64@yahoo.com
thank you

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thanks

----------


## f81aa

naeem_engr, thanks for API 602

----------


## itahisha_sushil

Can anybody share me API-RP-687 for rotor repair

----------


## guhan.s.s

Dear Friend,

Could you please send the API std for this ID
guhan.s.s@gmail.com

thanks in advance

----------


## Petrorafo

Here's the list of API Standards about Refning:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standards

----------


## viskzsenior

can you please send me api to viskzsenior@gmail.com

----------


## dragonpvgas

can anybody share the API RP1102 2007? I need it very urgently


regards

----------


## luqman

here is API RP1102:

API RP1102 2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dragonpvgas

Thanks Mr. Luqman a million. It help me a lot.

Best regards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

can anybody share the API RP1133 2005 ? 
Guidelines for Onshore Hydrocarbon Pipelines Affecting High Consequence Floodplains
I need it very urgently

----------


## luqman

hi mr achmad, 

you can get API RP 1133 here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you, friend

----------


## soco

heeeelp I need api 618 5th edition (or what is the last one) quick and i did not foud what i needed. Can anybody help me please????   And also if enyone has API 6L please i need that too very urgent for a job we are doing.
My ID soco842000@yahoo.com .Thanks in advance

Best regards Bogdan Socolescu

----------


## bulletin84106437

Dear Naeem,
I would be very pleased if you send me those files also. This is my Email address: hesam_ghadaksaz@yahoo.com
Regards,
 Hesam

----------


## luqman

> heeeelp I need api 618 5th edition (or what is the last one) quick and i did not foud what i needed. Can anybody help me please????   And also if enyone has API 6L please i need that too very urgent for a job we are doing.
> My ID soco842000@yahoo.com .Thanks in advance
> 
> Best regards Bogdan Socolescu



fren, here is API 618 5th ed : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## soco

thank you very very much

----------


## soco

thank you very very much luqman

See More: API Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Again, thank you very much Mr. Luqman

----------


## soco

Dear friends does anybody have API 660 8th edition (2007)  and can share it please? it's quite urgent  :Frown: 
Thank you very much

Best regards  :Smile:

----------


## luqman

fren, here is API 660 8th ed : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear friends does anybody have API 660 8th edition (2007)  and can share it please? it's quite urgent 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Best regards



API Std 660 8th Ed 2007.pdf 2.974 MB
Shell-and-tube Heat Exchangers Petroleum and natural gas industriesShell-and-tube heat exchangers or equal to  ISO 16812 (ANSI/API 660-2000)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## soco

Thank you very much Mr Achmad for your kindness

Best regards Bogdan

----------


## qaisarabbas

Please send a copy of API-700 to: qaisarabbas9002@gmail.com

Hope to hear soon

Regards - Qaisar

----------


## tinku

Thanks for "API Std 660 8th Ed 2007"

----------


## naeem_engr

hi Qaiser,here is the link for API 700 Plant Completion Checklist

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

> hi Qaiser,here is the link for API 700 Plant Completion Checklist
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks ! But could you please upload new version instead version 1981-Withdraw marked.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Thanks ! But could you please upload new version instead version 1981-Withdraw marked.



This item is already withdrawn. No subsitute.

----------


## csh198382

can you send them to me thank you!!!!!  csh198382@126.com

----------


## servidor

hi all I'm looking for the API MPMS Chapter 5.8 if anyone has I would appreciate it.


server greetingsSee More: API Standards

----------


## Nabilia

> hi all I'm looking for the API MPMS Chapter 5.8 if anyone has I would appreciate it.
> server greetings



API MPMS 5.8, Metering 2/2005 - Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flow Meters Using Transit Time Technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

many thanks NABILIA
're always in front, thanks and if I can help you feel free to tell. regards

----------


## yassir82

Can anybody pls upload API RP 2X.
Thanks in Advance
Yassir

----------


## yassir82

Can you please upload API RP 2X.
Thanks in Advance
Yassir

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API RP 2X 4th Ed 2004.pdf 1.015 MB
Recommended Practice for Ultrasonic and Magnetic Examination of Offshore Structural Fabrication and Guidelines for Qualification of Technicians
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yassir82

Thanks so much Achmad, you the best..!!!

Yassir

----------


## mohammed21

> hi stevieg,
> 
> give me ur contact ID,i will send u all API,ASME and ASTM standards by mail.bcoz dirct web links i don't have.they are in PDF formate.



Hi Naeem, Can you please send me latest edition of following standrads: API 570 and API 572.
Thanks my email address is : pardiss21@hotmail.com

----------


## servidor

Good morning
ANYONE HAVE THE API MPMS 4.8 GREETINGS AND THANKS

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

API MPMS 4.8 1st Ed 1995 (R2002).pdf 1.571 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Chapter 4.8 : Operation of Proving Systems

----------


## servidor

Thanks so much me hacia falta!

----------


## dren

Can anybody plesae upload API k20210 - GUIDES FOR FIGHTING FIRES IN AND AROUND PETROLEUM STORAGE TANKS.
Thanks in Advance!

----------


## eliealtawil

try searching 4shared.com you should find most if not all.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standards

----------


## Nabilia

> Can anybody plesae upload API k20210 - GUIDES FOR FIGHTING FIRES IN AND AROUND PETROLEUM STORAGE TANKS.
> Thanks in Advance!



Take a little time to post correct code names and you will get a faster answer...
I think you mean API RP 2021

API RP 2021 4th Ed. May 2001 (R2006) - Management of Atmospheric Storage Tank Fires.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

ANYONE HAVE THE CODE ANSI B73.1 will thank you VERY MUCH

----------


## servidor

ANYONE HAVE THE CODE ANSI B73.1 will thank you VERY MUCH

----------


## Nabilia

ANSI/ASME B73.1-2001 Horizontal End Suction.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servidor

thank you very much NABILIA indeed you are amazing
online and we really appreciate it very much

----------


## dragonpvgas

Can anybody reupload API 618, API 1102 2007 please? links are dead.
thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 1102 7th Ed. Dec. 2007 w:Nov. 2008 Errata - Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## davidwai

Hi All,

I'm looking for;

API RP 2SK
API RP 2FPS
API RP 2RD
API RP 2SM
API RP 17A,B
API RP 2A
API RP 1111
API RP 17J
API RP 17K


Your good deed for sharing is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 618 5th Ed. Dec. 2007 w:Errata 1 Nov. 2009 - Reciprocating Compressors for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for;
> 
> API RP 2SK
> API RP 2FPS
> API RP 2RD
> API RP 2SM
> API RP 17A,B
> ...



*API SERIES 17  - SUBSEA PRODUCTION SYSTEM*

Consist of :
API RP 17A 4th Ed 2006 - Recommended Practice for Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems equal to ISO 13628-1
API RP 17B 4th Ed 2008 - Recommended Practice for Flexible Pipe equal to ISO 13628-11
API RP 17C 2nd Ed 2002 - Recommended Practice on TFL (Through Flowline) Systems equal to ISO 13628-3
API SPEC 17D 1st Ed 1992 - Specification for Subsea Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment
API SPEC 17E 3rd Ed 2003 - Specification for Subsea Production Control Umbilicals
API SPEC 17F 1st Ed 2003 - Specification for Subsea Production Control Systems equal to ISO 13628-6
API RP 17G 2nd Ed 2006 - Recommended Practice for Design and Operation of Completion / Workover Riser Systems
API RP 17H 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practice for Remotely Operated Vehicles (ROV) Interfaces on Subsea equal to ISO 13628-8
API RP 17I 1st Ed 1996 - Installation Guideline for Subsea Ambilicals
API SPEC 17J 2nd Ed 1999 - Specification for Unbonded Flexible Pipe equal to  ISO 13628-2
API SPEC 17K 1st Ed 2001 - Specification for Bonded Flexible Pipe equal to ISO 13628-10
API RP 17M 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practices on Remotely Operated Tool (ROT) Intervention Systems equal to ISO 13628-9
API RP 17N 1st Ed 2009 - Recommended Practice for Subsea Production System Reliability and Technical Risk Management
API RP 17O 1st Ed 2009  - Recommended Practice for Subsea High Integrity Pressure Protection Systems (HIPPS)

SERIES 17 - SUBSEA PRODUCTION SYSTEM.rar 30.817 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Missing links :
API TR 17TR1 - Evaluation Standard for Internal Pressure Sheath Polymers for High Temperature Flexible Pipes
API TR 17TR2 - The Aging of PA-11 Inflexible Pipes
API TR 17TR3-  An Evaluation of the Risks and Benefits of Penetrations in Subsea Wellheads below the BOP Stack
Somebody, who has above links,p lease upload !!!!


API SERIES 17 ERRATA.rar 1.147 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Consist of :

API RP 17J Errata 2009
API RP 17J Errata2 2010
API SPEC 17F 2nd Ed 2006

----------


## davidwai

Hi Achmad Nur Eddin,

Thank so much for sharing. Your good deeds are highly appreciated.

----------


## purav

PLS.,any one provide me ANSI/API 661.API 650 & ASME SEC.III DIV 1 (LATEST EDITION OR OLDER EDITION)



Thanks in advanceSee More: API Standards

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 661 6th Ed. Feb. 2006 - Air-Cooled Heat Exchangers for General Refinery Service - ISO 13706; 2005.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Standard 650 11th Ed. June 2007 w:Ad2 Nov. 2009 - Welded Tanks for Oil Storage - Full.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking for;
> 
> API RP 2SK
> API RP 2FPS
> API RP 2RD
> API RP 2SM
> API RP 17A,B
> ...





*API SERIES 2  OFFSHORE STRUCTURE*
SERIES 2 - OFFSHORE STRUCTURE.rar	  65.45 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Consist of:
API RP 2A LRFD 1st Ed 2003 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms - Load and Resistance Factor Design
API RP 2A-WSD 21st Ed, 2005 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms - Working Stress Design
API SPEC 2B 6th Ed 2002 - Specification for the Fabrication of Structural Steel Pipe
API SPEC 2C 6th Ed 2004 - Specification for Offshore Cranes
API RP 2D 5th Ed 2003 -  Recommended Practice for Operation and Maintenance of Offshore Cranes
API SPEC 2F 6th Ed 1997 - Specification for Mooring Chain (ANSI STANDARD)
API RP 2FPS 1st Ed 2001 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Floating Production System
API SPEC 2H 9th 2007 - Specification for Carbon Manganese Steel Plate for Offshore Platform Tubular Joints
API RP 2I 2nd Ed 1996 - In-Service Inspection of Mooring Hardware for Floating Drilling Units Second Edition
API RP 2L 4th Ed 1996 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Heliports for Fixed Offshore Platforms
API SPEC 2MT1 2nd Ed 2001 - Specification for As-Rolled Carbon Manganese Steel Plate with Improved Toughness for Offshore Structures
API SPEC 2MT2 1st Ed 2002 - Rolled shaped with improve Notch Toughness
API RP 2N 2nd Ed 1995 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Structures and Pipelines for Arctic Conditions
API RP 2RD 1st Ed 1998 - Design of Risers for Floating Production Systems (FPSs) and Tension-Leg Platforms (TLPs) (ANSI STANDARD)
API RP 2SK 2nd Ed 1996 - Recommended Practice for Design and Analysis of Stationkeeping Systems for Floating Structures
API RP 2T 2nd Ed 1997 - Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Tension Leg Platforms (ANSI STANDARD)
API BULL 2U 2nd Ed 2000 - Bulletin on Stability Design of Cylindrical Shells
API BULL 2V 2nd Ed 2000 - Bulletin on Design of Flat Plate Structures
API SPEC 2W 4th Ed 1999 - Specification for Steel Plates for Offshore Structures, Produced by Thermo-Mechanical Control Processing (TMCP)
API RP 2X 4th Ed 2004 - Recommended Practice for Ultrasonic and Magnetic Examination of Offshore Structural Fabrication and Guidelines for Qualification of Technicians
API SPEC 2Y 5th Ed 2006 - Specification for Steel Plates, Quenched-and-Tempered, for Offshore Structures Third Edition
API RP 2Z 3rd Ed 1998 - Recommended Practice for Preproduction Qualification for Steel Plates for Offshore Structures (ANSI STANDARD)


*MISSING LINKS :*

API RP 2FB - Recommended Practice for the Design of Offshore Facilities Against Fire and Blast Loading
API Bull 2HINS - Guidance for Post-hurricane Structural Inspection of Offshore Structures
API  BULL 2 INT-DG - Interim Guidance for Design of Offshore Structure for Hurricane Condition
API BULL 2 INT-EX - Interim Guidance for Assessment Existing Offshore Structures for Hurricane  Conditions
API BULL 2 INT-MET - Interim Guidance for for Hurricane C onditions in the Gulf of Mexico
API BULL 2S - Design of Windlass Wildcats for Floating Offshore Structures
API RP 2SM - Recommended Practice for Design, Manufacture, Installation and Maintenance of Synthetic Fibre Ropes of Offshore Mooring
B API ULL 2TD - Guidance for Tie Down for Offshore Production Facilities for Hurricane Seasons
API  RP 95J - Gulf of Mexico - Jack up Operation for Hurricane Seasons - Interim Recommendations

SOMEBODY WHO HAS ABOVE MISSING LINKS, VERY APPRECIATE IF YOU COULD UPLOAD IT !!!!!!

----------


## met_ali

Dear Naeem,

I would appreciate if you have preparatory course material for API 510. With latest edition

Regards,

M.Ali

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks for API 661 6th Edition

----------


## mirro

kee*p upd@t!ing ple@se

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend
please share these documents:
-API 509
-API 601
-ANSI B1.1
-ANSI B2.1
-ANSI16.10
-ANSI B16.11
-ANSI B16.20
-ANSI B16.21

tq dear friend

----------


## Dorasin

Can anybody help me for API MPMS Chapter 11.1.-2004. I would also be grateful for the calculation for PC (Excel spreadsheet).

----------


## raheleh samavati

hi naeem,

could you send me those API to: samavati_raheleh@yahoo.com,I need The API 13A,13B on drilling fluids to specific 
Appreciate for your kind help..
Thanks a lot

----------


## Sadat666

Hi, someone, please, have some software of blasting for share or exchange??? cheers

----------


## Nabilia

> hi naeem,
> 
> could you send me those API to: samavati_raheleh@yahoo.com,I need The API 13A,13B on drilling fluids to specific 
> Appreciate for your kind help..
> Thanks a lot



API Specification 13A 18th Ed. Feb. 2010 - Specification for Drilling Fluid Materials ISO 13500;2009.pdf 0.973 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 13B-1 4th Ed. Mar. 2009 - Recommended Practice for Field Testing Water-based Drilling Fluids - ISO 10414-1;2008.pdf	  1.188 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 13B-2 3rd Ed. Feb. 2003 - Recommended Practice Standard Procedure for Field Testing Oil-Based Drilling Fluids with addendum 1.pdf	  3.785 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Sena

wow,thanks a million for these API stuffs!

----------


## smallboy

Nabilia

All files expired..Can you reup please






> API Specification 13A 18th Ed. Feb. 2010 - Specification for Drilling Fluid Materials ISO 13500;2009.pdf 0.973 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



See More: API Standards

----------


## Nabilia

API Specification 13A 18th Ed. Feb. 2010 - Specification for Drilling Fluid Materials ISO 13500;2009.pdf 0.973 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 13B-1 4th Ed. Mar. 2009 - Recommended Practice for Field Testing Water-based Drilling Fluids - ISO 10414-1;2008.pdf 1.188 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 13B-2 3rd Ed. Feb. 2003 - Recommended Practice Standard Procedure for Field Testing Oil-Based Drilling Fluids with addendum 1.pdf 3.785 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smallboy

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## a_zaenudin

Dear Naeem,

Would you please send me those  standards to: zaenudin_akh@yahoo.com
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you,

Regards,

----------


## wrxwsx

hi, anyone has this standard, API RP 2FB - Recommended Practice for the Design of Offshore Facilities Against Fire and Blast Loading? Thanks!

----------


## Vladiana

Hi,
Dear friends
I'm looking for API spec 6A: 2010 (20 th edition) Do you have?
Thank you,
Vladiana

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

thanks

----------


## Mr Welder

*API RP 7C-11F Engines (File xls)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mr Welder

*API 16C  (File xls)*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mehwish Noor

dear Naeem,
hw  r u,
i hv a work wid u, can u mail me API standards as soon as possilbe,
my email id is mehwishnoor19@yahoo.com.
thanks in advanced,
regards,
mehwish noor

----------


## Lady

Hi, some of u have API RP 1102 2010???
I will be very grateful

----------


## Lady

Hi Nabilia, 
I`m looking for API RP 1102 2010, and i`ll be grateful if u ( or somebody else) could help me.
Thanks.

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi Nabilia, 
> I`m looking for API RP 1102 2010, and i`ll be grateful if u ( or somebody else) could help me.
> Thanks.



Sorry, I do not have the 2010 if it exists, the catalog only gives a 2007 with a 2008 errata

API RP 1102 7th Ed. Dec. 2007 with Nov. 2008 Errata - Steel Pipelines Crossing Railroads and Highways.pdf	1.512 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

There isn't a 2010 edition but there is a 2010 errata 
1102_e7errata2.pdf	   9.49 KB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standards

----------


## evanie

Dears, 

I would really appreciate if you kindly send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: evanie1111@gmail.com

Thank you

----------


## pjulio

Hi, need API Pub 937 and 937-A, could upload pls.
Regards

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

> Hi, need API Pub 937 and 937-A, could upload pls.
> Regards





I have only this.

API Publ. 937 Ed.1996 Evaluation of design criteria for storage tanks with frangible roof joints
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pjulio

Thanks Welding Inspector.SCWI

----------


## Nabilia

API Publication 937-A Aug. 2005 - Study to Establish Relations for the Relative Strength of API 650 Cone Roof Roof-to-Shell and Shell-to-Bottom Joints.pdf	1.898 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pjulio

Thanks Nabilia

----------


## Makun

I'm lookin for API 12K (indirect heaters) do you've it???

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

API SP 12K Specification for indirect type oilfield heaters . 8th Ed. oct.2008  = Effective date april 1, 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## salamon24

Dear naeem,
Hello 
Would you please send me the files to aria.2481@yahoo.com
Thank you

----------


## cvz240159

I need:
- API Std 594 Check Valves: Flanged, Lug, Wafer and Butt-welding 7th 2010
- API Std 603 Corrosion-Resistant, Bolted Bonnet Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-Welding Ends 7th 2007
- API Std 608 Metal Ball ValvesFlanged, Threaded and Butt-Welding Ends 4th 2008
please send me for download.

Thanks

----------


## junaid.hassan

aoa NAEEM CAN U PLZ SEND ME ALL THE LATEST STANDARDS AT ENGRJUNAIDHASSAN@GMAIL.COM OF API

----------


## teoscooter

Dear naeem,
Hello
Could you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to:teoscooter@yahoo.gr
Thank you in advance Teo Koutris (Teoscooter)


Thessaloniki GreeceSee More: API Standards

----------


## tommy.sharing

Dear friend;
I need API Standard 2000 6th Ed. Nov. 2009.
thanks in advance

----------


## BTG

Dear Naeem,

Please send me the codes to medbtg@gmail.com

Best regards

----------


## gerardomarquez

Dear naeem,
Hello 

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: gerardomarquez.ve@gmail.com 
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you,
Gerardo

----------


## Makun

Hi, I'm looking for API 689 and ISO 14224
Do you have it?

----------


## majidkhan77

Dear Mr. Naeem,

AOA,
Could you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards & any other standards to:majidmmk@yahoo.com
I will be very thankful to you for the cooperation, I remain.

Thank you in advance &
Best Regards,
Majid Khan

----------


## aadamx

Dear naeem,
Hello 

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: piper07@hotmail.com 
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you,
aadamx

----------


## Luis_AC

Hi, Im looking for std API 670, API 682 and API 610.  

Can somebody help me?

----------


## nazilla.shahloei

tanx

----------


## f81aa

Hi Luis_AC:

I am sharing:

API 610 (2010, Errata 2011) STD Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical and Natural Gas Industries

API 670 (2000, Reaffirmed 2003) STD Machinery Protection Systems

API 682 (2004) STD Pumps_Shaft Sealing Systems for Centrifugal and Rotary Pumps

The download link is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Welcome to the Forum

Regards

----------


## Vel007

Dear All,

Plesae send me the API 5L latest one urgently.

----------


## roddyk2

could anybaody upload the standards

API 15LR
API 15HR
API 15LT4

----------


## ankurchavda

Dear naeem



Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: ankurchavda.9@gmail.com

ThanksSee More: API Standards

----------


## STD manager

*new API Documents ...*

# 	Document Number 		Date 	Title
1. 	 API STD 603 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 603
 	 	2013.02.01 	Corrosion-resistant, Bolted Bonnet Gate ValvesFlanged and Butt-welding Ends - EIGHTH EDITION 	

2. 	 API MPMS 21.1 [104 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 21.1
 	 	2013.02.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 21.1 - Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems - Electronic Gas Measurement - Second Edition 	

3. 	 API SPEC 4F [62 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 4F
 	 	2013.01.01 	Specification for Drilling and Well Servicing Structures - Fouth Edition; EFFECTIVE DATE: AUGUST 1, 2013 	

4. 	 API STD 599 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 599
 	 	2013.01.01 	Metal Plug ValvesFlanged, Threaded and Welding Ends - SEVENTH EDITION 	

5. 	 API RP 1114 [58 Page(s)] 	API RP 1114
 	 	2013.01.01 	Recommended Practice for the Design of Solution-Mined Underground Storage Facilities - Second Edition 	

6. 	 API MPMS 20.3 [90 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 20.3
 	 	2013.01.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20.3 Measurement of Multiphase Flow - First Edition 	

7. 	 API MPMS 20.1 [78 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 20.1
 	 	2013.01.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20 - Allocation Measurement Section 1 - Allocation Measurement - First Edition 	

8. 	 API RP 85 ADD [2 Page(s)] 	API RP 85 ADD
 	 	2013.01.01 	Use of Subsea Wet-gas Flowmeters in Allocation Measurement Systems - First Edition 	

9. 	 API RP 17P [80 Page(s)] 	API RP 17P
 	 	2013.01.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems - Subsea Structures and Manifolds - First Edition; ISO 13628-15:2011 Adoption 	

10. 	 API MPMS 20.1 ADD [1 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 20.1 ADD
 	 	2013.01.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 20 - Allocation Measurement Section 1 - Allocation Measurement - First Edition 	

11. 	 API RP 500 [162 Page(s)] 	API RP 500
 	 	2012.12.01 	Recommended Practice for Classification of Locations for Electrical Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division 1 and Division 2 - Third Edition 	

12. 	 API SPEC 5L [192 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5L
 	 	2012.12.01 	Specification for Line Pipe - FORTY-FIFTH EDITION; EFFECTIVE DATE: JULY 1, 2013 	

13. 	 API MPMS 9.3 [20 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 9.3
 	 	2012.12.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9.3 Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, and API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Thermohydrometer Method - Third Edition 	

14. 	 API MPMS 9.1 [18 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 9.1
 	 	2012.12.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9.1 - Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, or API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Hydrometer Method - Third Edition 	

15. 	 API MPMS 9.2 [16 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 9.2
 	 	2012.12.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 9.2 Standard Test Method for Density or Relative Density of Light Hydrocarbons by Pressure Hydrometer- Measurement Coordination - Third Edition 	

16. 	 API STD 53 [124 Page(s)] 	API STD 53
 	 	2012.11.01 	Blowout Prevention Equipment Systems for Drilling Wells - Fourth Edition 	

17. 	 API STD 675 [74 Page(s)] 	API STD 675
 	 	2012.11.01 	Positive Displacement Pumps - Controlled Volume for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Third Edition 	

18. 	 API STD 608 [28 Page(s)] 	API STD 608
 	 	2012.11.01 	Metal Ball Valves - Flanged, Threaded, and Welding Ends - FIFTH EDITION 	

19. 	Not part of your company subscription. Click the icon to order a personal copy. 	API RP 5L2 RUSSIAN
 	 	2012.10.11 	Recommended Practice for Internal Coating of Line Pipe for Non-Corrosive Gas Transmission Service - Fourth Edition 	

20. 	 API RP 1595 [88 Page(s)] 	API RP 1595
 	 	2012.10.01 	Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Aviation Pre-Airfield Storage Terminals - SECOND EDITION 	

21. 	 API RP 553 [122 Page(s)] 	API RP 553
 	 	2012.10.01 	Refinery Valves and Accessories for Control and Safety Instrumented Systems - Second Edition 	

22. 	 API SPEC 11AX ADD 2 CHINESE [1 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 11AX ADD 2 CHINESE
 	 	2012.10.01 	Specification for Subsurface Sucker Rod Pumps and Fittings - Twelfth Edition 	

23. 	 API RP 11S8 [28 Page(s)] 	API RP 11S8
 	 	2012.10.01 	Recommended Practice on Electric Submersible System Vibrations - Second Edition 	

24. 	 API API STD 6DX [63 Page(s)] 	API API STD 6DX
 	 	2012.10.01 	Petroleum and natural gas industriesMechanical integrity and sizing of actuators and mounting kits for pipeline valves - First Edition 	

25. 	 API MPMS 19.4 [148 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 19.4
 	 	2012.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.4 Evaporative Loss Reference Information and Speciation Methodology - Third Edition 	

26. 	 API SPEC 6D ADD 3 CHINESE [16 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 6D ADD 3 CHINESE
 	 	2012.10.01 	Specification for Pipeline Valves - Twenty-Third Edition; Effective date: April 1,2013 	

27. 	 API MPMS 19.1 [38 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 19.1
 	 	2012.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.1 Evaporative Loss From Fixed-Roof Tanks - Fourth Edition 	

28. 	 API MPMS 19.2 [98 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 19.2
 	 	2012.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 19.2 Evaporative Loss From Floating-Roof Tanks - Third Edition 	

29. 	 API SPEC 5CT ERTA [15 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5CT ERTA
 	 	2012.09.01 	Specification for Casing and Tubing - NINTH EDITION 	

30. 	 API MPMS 14.3.1 [68 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 14.3.1
 	 	2012.09.01 	Orifice Metering of Natural Gas and Other Related Hydrocarbon Fluids - Concentric, Square-edged Orifice Meters Part 1: General Equations and Uncertainty Guidelines - FOURTH EDITION 	

31. 	 API SPEC 20E [30 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 20E
 	 	2012.08.01 	Alloy and Carbon Steel Bolting for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - FIRST EDITION 	

32. 	 API COMPOSITE LIST [1028 Page(s)] 	API COMPOSITE LIST
 	 	2012.07.01 	The API Composite List 	

33. 	 API STD 2350 [58 Page(s)] 	API STD 2350
 	 	2012.05.01 	Overfill Protection for Storage Tanks in Petroleum Facilities - Fourth Edition 	

34. 	 API RP 6DR [22 Page(s)] 	API RP 6DR
 	 	2012.05.01 	Recommended Practice for the Repair and Remanufacture of Pipeline Valves - Second Edition 	

35. 	 API MPMS 17.9 [34 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 17.9
 	 	2012.05.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17 El Hydrocarbon Management HM 49 Marine Measurement Section 9Vessel Experience Factor (VEF) - Second Edition 	

36. 	 API SPEC 8C [66 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 8C
 	 	2012.04.01 	Drilling and Production Hoisting Equipment (PSL 1 and PSL 2) - Fifth Edition 	

37. 	 API RP 4G [68 Page(s)] 	API RP 4G
 	 	2012.04.01 	Operation, Inspection, Maintenance, and Repair of Drilling and Well Servicing Structures - Fourth Edition 	

38. 	 API RP 2001 [86 Page(s)] 	API RP 2001
 	 	2012.04.01 	Fire Protection in Refineries - Ninth Edition 	

39. 	 API MPMS 12.1.1 [52 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 12.1.1
 	 	2012.04.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12.1.1Calculation of Static Petroleum QuantitiesUpright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels - Third Edition 	

40. 	 API RP 688 [550 Page(s)] 	API RP 688
 	 	2012.04.01 	Pulsation and Vibration Control in Positive Displacement Machinery Systems for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Natural Gas Industry Services - First Edition 	

41. 	 API SPEC 8C CHINESE [69 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 8C CHINESE
 	 	2012.04.01 	Drilling and Production Hoisting Equipment (PSL 1 and PSL 2) - Fifth Edition 	

42. 	 API RP 1161 [106 Page(s)] 	API RP 1161
 	 	2012.04.01 	Recommended Practice for Pipeline Operator Qualification (OQ) - Second Edition; Addendum 1: January 2013 	

43. 	 API MPMS 14.7 [18 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 14.7
 	 	2012.04.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 14.7 - Mass Measurement of Natural Gas Liquids - Fourth Edition 	

44. 	 API MPMS 17.5 [51 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 17.5
 	 	2012.04.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 17.5 - El Hydrocarbon Management - HM 64 - Guidelines for Voyage Analysis and Reconciliation of Cargo Quantities - Third Edition; Includes Access to Additional Content 	

45. 	 API SPEC 2C [136 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 2C
 	 	2012.03.01 	Offshore Pedestal-mounted Cranes - Seventh Edition 	

46. 	 API OCCUPATIONAL INJURIES [27 Page(s)] 	API OCCUPATIONAL INJURIES
 	 	2012.03.01 	2011 Survey of Occupational Injuries, Illnesses, and Fatalities in the Petroleum Industry Summary Report Aggregate Data Only 	

47. 	 API SPEC 20A [42 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 20A
 	 	2012.03.01 	Carbon Steel, Alloy Steel, Stainless Steel, and Nickel Base Alloy Castings for Use in the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industry - First Edition 	

48. 	 API RP 932-B [54 Page(s)] 	API RP 932-B
 	 	2012.03.01 	Design, Materials, Fabrication, Operation, and Inspection Guidelines for Corrosion Control in Hydroprocessing Reactor Effluent Air Cooler (REAC) Systems - Second Edition 	

49. 	 API SPEC 2C CHINESE [142 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 2C CHINESE
 	 	2012.03.01 	Offshore Pedestal-mounted Cranes - Seventh Edition 	

50. 	 API TR 17TR6 [54 Page(s)] 	API TR 17TR6
 	 	2012.03.01 	Attributes of Production Chemicals in Subsea Production Systems - First Edition 	

51. 	 API TR 17TR5 [54 Page(s)] 	API TR 17TR5
 	 	2012.03.01 	Avoidance of Blockages in Subsea Production Control and Chemical Injection Systems - First Edition 	

52. 	 API RP 5LT [16 Page(s)] 	API RP 5LT
 	 	2012.03.01 	Recommended Practice for Truck Transportation of Line Pipe - First Edition 	

53. 	 API STD 653 ADD 2 CHINESE [106 Page(s)] 	API STD 653 ADD 2 CHINESE
 	 	2012.01.01 	Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction - Fourth Edition; Includes Addendum 1: 8/2010 	

54. 	 API SPEC 17D ERTA 2 [3 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D ERTA 2
 	 	2012.01.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition 	

55. 	 API TR 17TR4 [16 Page(s)] 	API TR 17TR4
 	 	2012.01.01 	Subsea Equipment Pressure Ratings - First Edition 	

56. 	 API SPEC Q2 [36 Page(s)] 	API SPEC Q2
 	 	2011.12.01 	Specification for Quality Management System Requirements for Service Supply Organizations for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - First Edition 	

57. 	 API SPEC Q2 CHINESE [36 Page(s)] 	API SPEC Q2 CHINESE
 	 	2011.12.01 	Specification for Quality Management System Requirements for Service Supply Organizations for the Petroleum and Natural Gas Industries - First Edition 	

58. 	 API MPMS 5.8 [38 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 5.8
 	 	2011.11.01 	Manual of Petroluem Measurement Standards Chapter 5.8 Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Ultrasonic Flow Meters - Second Edition 	

59. 	 API MPMS 4.5 [26 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 4.5
 	 	2011.11.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 4.5 Master Meter Provers - Third Edition 	

60. 	 API SPEC 6A ADD 1 CHINESE [11 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 6A ADD 1 CHINESE
 	 	2011.11.01 	Specification for Wellhead and Christmas Tree Equipment - Twentieth Edition; Incorporates Errata: 11/2011 	

61. 	 API RP 2FPS [208 Page(s)] 	API RP 2FPS
 	 	2011.10.01 	Planning, Designing, and Constructing Floating Production Systems - SECOND EDITION 	

62. 	 API RP 9B [44 Page(s)] 	API RP 9B
 	 	2011.10.01 	Application, Care, and Use of Wire Rope for Oil Field Service - THIRTEENTH EDITION; INCORPORATED ERRATA:APRIL 2012; ERRATA: January 2013 	

63. 	 API STD 2220 [38 Page(s)] 	API STD 2220
 	 	2011.10.01 	Contractor Safety Performance Process - Third Edition 	

64. 	 API RP 2221 [100 Page(s)] 	API RP 2221
 	 	2011.10.01 	Contractor and Owner Safety Program Implementation - Third Edition 	

65. 	 API MPMS 7.3 [42 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 7.3
 	 	2011.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7.3 Temperature DeterminationFixed Automatic Tank Temperature Systems - SECOND EDITION 	

66. 	 API MPMS 7 ADD 1 [2 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 7 ADD 1
 	 	2011.10.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 7 - Temperature Determination - First Edition 	

67. 	 API STD 622 [42 Page(s)] 	API STD 622
 	 	2011.10.01 	Type Testing of Process Valve Packing for Fugitive Emissions - Second Edition 	

68. 	 API MPMS 11.2.4 ERTA [1 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 11.2.4 ERTA
 	 	2011.09.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11Physical Properties Data Section 2, Part 4Temperature Correction for the Volume of NGL and LPG Tables 23E, 24E, 53E, 54E, 59E, and 60E - First Edition 	

69. 	 API MPMS 11.4.1 ERTA [1 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 11.4.1 ERTA
 	 	2011.09.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11Physical Properties Data Section 4Properties of Reference Materials Part 1Density of Water and Water Volumetric Correction Factors for Water Calibration of Volumetric Provers - First Edition 	

70. 	 API PUBL 4776 [72 Page(s)] 	API PUBL 4776
 	 	2011.09.01 	A Guide to Understanding, Assessment, and Regulation of PAHs in the Aquatic Environment 	

71. 	 API SPEC 6D ADD 2 CHINESE [15 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 6D ADD 2 CHINESE
 	 	2011.08.01 	Specification for Pipeline Valves - Twenty-Third Edition; Incorporates Errata 6: 8/2011 	

72. 	 API SPEC 5CT [284 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5CT
 	 	2011.07.01 	Specification for Casing and Tubing - NINTH EDITION 	

73. 	 API SPEC 5CT CHINESE [321 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 5CT CHINESE
 	 	2011.07.01 	Specification for Casing and Tubing - Ninth Edition; Incorporates Errata: September 2012 	

74. 	 API MPMS 11.3.3 [28 Page(s)] 	API MPMS 11.3.3
 	 	2011.07.01 	Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 11.3.3 Miscellaneous Hydrocarbon Product Properties - Ethanol Density and Volume Correction Factors - First Edition 	

75. 	 API RP 2611 [54 Page(s)] 	API RP 2611
 	 	2011.06.01 	Terminal Piping Inspection Inspection of In-Service Terminal Piping Systems - First Edition 	

76. 	 API RP 19G4 [62 Page(s)] 	API RP 19G4
 	 	2011.06.01 	Practices for Side-pocket Mandrels and Related Equipment - FIRST EDITION; ISO 17078-4:2010 Adoption 	

77. 	 API SPEC 19G3 [58 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 19G3
 	 	2011.06.01 	Running Tools, Pulling Tools, and Kick-over Tools and Latches for Side-pocket Mandrels - FIRST EDITION; ISO 17078-3:2009 Adoption 	

78. 	 API SPEC 17D [272 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D
 	 	2011.05.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition; Incorporating Errata: September 2011; ISO 13628-4 Adoption; Effective February 1, 2013 [for Valve and Actuator Design Validation (Test Requirements) Only] 	

79. 	 API SPEC 9A [72 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 9A
 	 	2011.05.01 	Specification for Wire Rope - Twenty-Sixth Edition; Incorporating Errata: October, 2012 	

80. 	 API RP 13K [66 Page(s)] 	API RP 13K
 	 	2011.05.01 	Recommended Practice for Chemical Analysis of Barite - Third Edition 	

81. 	 API RP 13K RUSSIAN [66 Page(s)] 	API RP 13K RUSSIAN
 	 	2011.05.01 	RECOMMENDED PRACTICE FOR CHEMICAL ANALYSIS OF BARITE - Third Edition 	

82. 	 API SPEC 9A CHINESE [83 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 9A CHINESE
 	 	2011.05.01 	Specification for Wire Rope - Twenty-sixth Edition 	

83. 	 API SPEC 17D CHINESE [272 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D CHINESE
 	 	2011.05.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition; Incorporating Errata: September 2011; ISO 13628-4 Adoption 	

84. 	 API SPEC 17D ERTA 2 CHINESE [3 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 17D ERTA 2 CHINESE
 	 	2011.05.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production Systems-Subsea Wellhead and Tree Equipment - Second Edition 	

85. 	 API TR 938-C [58 Page(s)] 	API TR 938-C
 	 	2011.04.01 	Use of Duplex Stainless Steels in the Oil Refining Industry - Second Edition 	

86. 	 API BULL D16 [75 Page(s)] 	API BULL D16
 	 	2011.04.01 	Suggested Procedure for Development of a Spill Prevention Control and Countermeasure Plan - Fifth Edition 	

87. 	 API RP 571 [372 Page(s)] 	API RP 571
 	 	2011.04.01 	Damage Mechanisms Affecting Fixed Equipment in the Refining Industry - Second Edition 	

88. 	 API RP 1615 [106 Page(s)] 	API RP 1615
 	 	2011.04.01 	Installation of Underground Petroleum Storage Systems - Sixth Edition 	

89. 	 API TR 934-B [42 Page(s)] 	API TR 934-B
 	 	2011.04.01 	Fabrication Considerations for Vanadium-Modified Cr-Mo Steel Heavy Wall Pressure Vessels - First Edition 	

90. 	 API RP 556 [78 Page(s)] 	API RP 556
 	 	2011.04.01 	Instrumentation, Control, and Protective Systems for Gas Fired Heaters - Second Edition 	

91. 	 API RP 2GEO [120 Page(s)] 	API RP 2GEO
 	 	2011.04.01 	Geotechnical and Foundation Design Considerations - First Edition; ISO 19901-4:2003 Adoption 	

92. 	 API BULL D16 TEMPLATE [88 Page(s)] 	API BULL D16 TEMPLATE
 	 	2011.04.01 	Suggested Procedure for Development of Spill Prevention Control and Countermeasure Plans - Plan Template - Fifth Edition 	

93. 	 API RP 556 RUSSIAN [140 Page(s)] 	API RP 556 RUSSIAN
 	 	2011.04.01 	Instrumentation, Control, and Protective Systems for Gas Fired Heaters - Second Edition 	

94. 	 API TR 2571 [82 Page(s)] 	API TR 2571
 	 	2011.03.01 	Fuel Gas Measurement - First Edition 	

95. 	 API STD 685 [186 Page(s)] 	API STD 685
 	 	2011.02.01 	Sealless Centrifugal Pumps for Petroleum, Petrochemical, and Gas Industry Process Service - SECOND EDITION 	

96. 	 API STD 616 [180 Page(s)] 	API STD 616
 	 	2011.01.01 	Gas Turbines for Petroleum, Chemical, and Gas Industry Services - Fifth Edition 	

97. 	 API HF3 [34 Page(s)] 	API HF3
 	 	2011.01.01 	Practices for Mitigating Surface Impacts Associated with Hydraulic Fracturing - First Edition 	

98. 	 API SPEC 10A [52 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 10A
 	 	2010.12.01 	Specification for Cements and Materials for Well Cementing - Twenty-Fourth Edition 	

99. 	 API SPEC 7-2 ADD 1 [46 Page(s)] 	API SPEC 7-2 ADD 1
 	 	2010.12.01 	Specification for Threading and Gauging of Rotary Shouldered Thread Connections - First Edition; ISO 10424-2:2007 Adoption; Effective Date: June 2011 	

100. 	 API RP 17A ADD 1 [18 Page(s)] 	API RP 17A ADD 1
 	 	2010.12.01 	Design and Operation of Subsea Production SystemsGeneral Requirements and Recommendations - Fourth Edition; ISO 13628-1:2005 Adoption 	

*internationalstandard2012@gmail.com*

----------


## malimr67

Greeting friends,
I am looking for detailed P&ID for LPG refulling station including dispensor as per NFPA 58. Thanks in advance.

----------


## spk

Pl. send me also.

----------


## spk

Hi naeem,

Can you please send me at
sp_k6@yahoo.in

Thanks,

----------


## budz

Hi,

anybody has API 4589?

----------


## rterenyi

Hi...

Would you please send me those API to: r.terenyi@gmail.com


Thanks..

rterenyi

----------


## manolete78

Dear naeem,
Hello 

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: 
manuelf.78@gmail.com
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you,
Manuel

----------


## AMinati

I am looking for API 620 

Thank in advance

AMinati

----------


## wjohn13

Naeem_engr,

Could you please kindly send me any currenet API, ASME and ASTM standards you have to wjohn13@me.com. Thanks in advance for your kind offer.

----------


## wjohn13

If you have any or all of the ASTM standards, could you be so kind as to send them to wjohn13@me.com? It would be greatly appreicated. Thank you so much in advance.

----------


## manolete78

regards
I'd appreciate if you can share those norms and standards, I would be a great help.

Sincerely,

Manuel.
manuelf.78@gmail.com

----------


## Makun

Hi I'm looking for API RP 584, anyone have it?

See More: API Standards

----------


## piuma

Dear naeem,
could you please post the API RP 4G ? 
Cannot find it.
Kind regards,
P.

----------


## Rads53

Can you please reupload the links for post # 157

Thanks

----------


## Mulac

Hi,
i am looking for T H Hill Standard DS-1, i will appreciate any kind of help.

Regards,
Luka

----------


## alzizou

Hi,
I am looking for API Bulletin 2U: Stability design of cylendrical shell
Please send it to me if it is available
ali.safaie@ut.ac.ir
Best Regards

----------


## MESSADAA

Hi 
I need a  crude oil's velocity acceptance crieria for Network simulation can you send me the satndard API to msdsabrine@gmail.com

----------


## pisic81

HI
Need API RP 5LT urgent! Pls share.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## pisic81

HI
Need API RP 5LT urgent! Pls share.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## krishnagopi

Hai Frnds
PLease upload API 673
Advance Thanks

----------


## krishnagopi

Hai Frnds
PLease upload API 673
Advance Thanks

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hai Frnds
> PLease upload API 673
> Advance Thanks



hi the edi :2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hai Frnds
> PLease upload API 673
> Advance Thanks



hi the edi :2002
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Dear naeem,
> could you please post the API RP 4G ? 
> Cannot find it.
> Kind regards,
> 
> 
> P.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standards

----------


## mohsenkalantar

use it

----------


## mohsenkalantar

use it

----------


## jakas121

Dear Naeem,

I would request you to please email me API 5L Latest edition & ASTM Section I & II Latest edition to me by email uttamcjain@gmail.com

Thanks in Advance

Uttam Jain.

----------


## Ghalib

I am looking for API RP 2221. Could anyone please kindly share? 
Thanks in advace.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

hi 
api 74 edi. 2007

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

Use it

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> I am looking for API RP 2221. Could anyone please kindly share? 
> Thanks in advace.



it's Draft
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

use it

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Dear Naeem,
> 
> I would request you to please email me API 5L Latest edition & ASTM Section I & II Latest edition to me by email uttamcjain@gmail.com
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> Uttam Jain.



Dear Brother 
API 5L 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

use it

----------


## mohsenkalantar

API 54 :2007

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gasoil

Thank you



Sent from my Lenovo S920_ROW using TapatalkSee More: API Standards

----------


## f81aa

mohsenkalantar, thanks for your posts.

Regards

----------


## hsantana

Hello, could you please help me with a copy of the API MPMS 21.1 2013.02.01 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 21.1 - Flow Measurement Using Electronic Metering Systems - Electronic Gas Measurement - Second Edition. My email is hasantanap@gmail.com. Thanks

----------


## phamnam202

Would you please send me those API to: pvnam202@gmail.com

----------


## sameerahmed

i need api spec 5l 45 edition if any one have please help

----------


## rezajun28200

Dear Naeem;

Could you please send me this pack of API & ASME &ASTM standards?

Best regards

----------


## rezajun28200

Dear Naeem;

Could you please send me this pack of API & ASME &ASTM standards?

My E-mail ID is:

"Ro.rezaei@gmail.com"

Best regards

----------


## rezajun28200

Dear Naeem;

Could you please send me this pack of API & ASME &ASTM standards?

My E-mail ID is:

"Ro.rezaei@gmail.com"

Best regards

----------


## rezajun28200

Dear naeem;

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: Ro.rezaei@gmail.com
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Best Regards.

----------


## sayhi_sanjay1

Dear Naeem,

I am also looking for all API,ASME and ASTM standards

my mail id is hitendra.panchal@enoc.com

Many Thanks in advance
Hitendra (Sanjay)

----------


## foliva

I need this, please. could you send it.

39. API MPMS 12.1.1 [52 Page(s)] API MPMS 12.1.1
2012.04.01 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards Chapter 12.1.1Calculation of Static Petroleum QuantitiesUpright Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels - Third Edition

----------


## ayoubhk

check this API standards here : 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ayoubhk

check this API standards here : 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: API Standards

----------


## foliva

Thank you, but API 12.2.1 third edittion no here.

----------


## arlen.nurlan

Hello Naeem,

would you have API 7?  My email: arlen.nurlan@gmail.com

----------


## chandran777

Hi any chance ur list of APIs include API 5LD and API RP 5LW???

----------


## pisic81

does anyone have API RP 5LT?

----------


## arlen.nurlan

I got only API 5LD and API RP 5LW.  Here it is:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arlen.nurlan

I got only API 5LD and API RP 5LW.  Here it is:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JaneDoe_

Hello to everyone,
I'm in great need of API MPMS 11.3.3 
Do you have it please?
Thanks in advance . . .

----------


## JaneDoe_

Hello to everyone,
I'm in great need of API MPMS 11.3.3 
Do you have it please?
Thanks in advance . . .

----------


## mohsenkalantar

API 7 : 2002

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

API 7 : 2002

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hi any chance ur list of APIs include API 5LD and API RP 5LW???



API 5LW
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## camersa

Hi i need api 510 tenth edition 2014.. Somebody have this standard?

See More: API Standards

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Hi i need api 510 tenth edition 2014.. Somebody have this standard?



API 510 : 2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> i need api spec 5l 45 edition if any one have please help



I've edition 44, may be it helps you
h-t-tp://www.4shared.com/office/Y8jVsoQIce/API_5L-2009-44th_Ed_Oct_2007_E.html?

----------


## dcvonline

Hi naeem:

Would you send me those API, ASME ans ASTM standards yo dcvonline@yahoo.co.uk

Thank you in advance for your time and help.

Regards

dcvonline

----------


## Oilandgas

What about the latest 10th edition?

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> What about the latest 10th edition?



latest of what?

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> What about the latest 10th edition?



latest of what?

----------


## pitak

Dear naeem,

Would you please send me those API to: l.pitak@gmail.com 
I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you

----------


## Gopal2408

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: gopal2408@gmail.com 
 I appreciate for your kindness and help..


Thank you,

Gopalakrishnan

----------


## Gopal2408

can u send me the API code to my mail id gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## tonebolon

Please desperately looking for the latest versions of api 575, api 577 and api 620. Please upload. again extremely urgent. Thank you. If need personal email please advise and will be done

----------


## haiqp

Dear Naeem,

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: nguyenhung003@gmail.com
I appreciate for your kindness and help..

Thanks,
BRs,
HN

----------


## haiqp

Dear Naeem,

Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: nguyenhung003@gmail.com
I appreciate for your kindness and help..

Thanks,


BRs,
HNSee More: API Standards

----------


## uallido

Anyone can upload API MMPS chapter 22.2, i would really appreciate it
uallido@hotmail.com

thanks

----------


## patg

hello I am looking for API RP 571 Standard. Please email me at patel.gtina11@gmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## patg

I am looking for API RP 571. Could some one send me that

----------


## patg

I am looking for API RP 571. Could some one send me that at patel.gtina11@gmail.com

----------


## Mr Welder

> Please desperately looking for the latest versions of api 575, api 577 and api 620. Please upload. again extremely urgent. Thank you. If need personal email please advise and will be done




*API 620 Ed.2013* 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Mr.Welder

----------


## Mr Welder

> Please desperately looking for the latest versions of api 575, api 577 and api 620. Please upload. again extremely urgent. Thank you. If need personal email please advise and will be done




...

message repeated automatically (deleted)

----------


## Mr Welder

> Anyone can upload API MMPS chapter 22.2, i would really appreciate it
> uallido@hotmail.com
> 
> thanks




*
API MPMS chapter 22.2*


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Mr.Welder

----------


## Mr Welder

> I am looking for API RP 571. Could some one send me that at patel.gtina11@gmail.com





*API RP571 Ed.2011*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Mr.Welder

----------


## patg

> *API RP571 Ed.2011*
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Not able to open the link. Please repost link jus for API 571.

Thanks

----------


## Mr Welder

> Not able to open the link. Please repost link jus for API 571.
> 
> Thanks



*Dear Mr.

the link is working correctly, and the file does not contain password.*

Mr. Welder

----------


## Harishchopr

Does Any Body Have ASME Section IX..

kinldy send to harishchopr@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## Gopal2408

Dear naeem,
 Hello 

 Would you please send me those API,ASME,ASTM standards to: gopal2408@gmail.com                                                        I appreciate for your kindness and help..


 Thank you,
 Gopal2408See More: API Standards

----------


## saveriociavarella

Please can you send me (saveriociavarella77@gmail.com) this code:
API RP 2221 Contractor and Owner Safety Program Implementation - Third Edition 

Thanks in advance

----------


## saveriociavarella

Please can you send me (saveriociavarella77@gmail.com) this code:
API RP 2221 Contractor and Owner Safety Program Implementation - Third Edition 

Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Please can you send me (saveriociavarella77@gmail.com) this code:
> API RP 2221 Contractor and Owner Safety Program Implementation - Third Edition 
> 
> Thanks in advance



All I have is a draft...

----------


## Gopal2408

hi could any one upload API 510 ........urgently needed gopal2408@gmail.com

----------


## Ashadi

Need API,ASME,ASTM Standards 

Hi, anyone can send to me API,ASME,ASTM Standards 
 I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you,

Ashadi

----------


## Ashadi

Need API,ASME,ASTM Standards 

Hi, anyone can send to me API,ASME,ASTM Standards 
 I appreciate for your kindness and help..
Thank you,

Ashadi

----------


## acier58

> Need API,ASME,ASTM Standards 
> 
> Hi, anyone can send to me API,ASME,ASTM Standards 
>  I appreciate for your kindness and help..
> Thank you,
> 
> Ashadi



There are thousands API, ASME & ASTM Standards !

----------


## martabak

Hi All friends,
I really need a help, is there anyone can share API spec 4F 4th Edition 
it will be grateful if it can share here or maybe can send a file or link to my email nimbus1312@yahoo.com.sg

Thx a lot  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## mohsenkalantar

I have 3th edition. do you need?

----------


## sameerahmed

please upload

----------


## samkum

Dear Naeem,
please send all ASME standards to = tosampath@gmail.com

----------


## samkum

Please send all to my mail address


tosampath@gmail.comSee More: API Standards

----------


## mohamad3010

hi . here is API SPECIFICATION 4F FOURTH EDITION, JANUARY 2013.

----------


## imran_msk2002

Can anyone help me with API STD 600 (2015) please?

----------


## acier58

> Can anyone help me with API STD 600 (2015) please?





Already uploaded by *mohamad3010*.

See here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jorgearango

Good Afternoon
Im lookin for API RP 2221 -V. 2011. Implementing a Contractor Safety and Health Program. If anyone have it please sen it to jorgeandresarango@outlook.com

Thanks
Jorge Arango

----------


## jorgearango

Good Afternoon
Im lookin for API RP 2221 -V. 2011. Implementing a Contractor Safety and Health Program. If anyone have it please sen it to jorgeandresarango@outlook.com

Thanks
Jorge Arango

----------


## piuma

Hi, I thought I had this particular API RP, but a quick search in my PC has shown that I don't have it .
I'm really sorry.
If you've found it, could you please forward to me? I would be very grateful.

Thanks

Piuma
email: fritzy_doo@hotmail.com

----------


## Marty Thompson

awsome, thank you for below file

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here is API RP 2221_2011 :

----------


## jorgearango

Hello Mohamad
Thank you for the standard, and do you have the API RP 2220?

----------


## martabak

> hi . here is API SPECIFICATION 4F FOURTH EDITION, JANUARY 2013.



Thank you very much i really appreciate your help  :02.47 Tranquillity:

----------


## mobek

Can some one please share the following:
1. API STD 2015  Requirements for Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks
2. API STD 2016 
3. API RP 1173  Pipeline Safety Management System Requirements 

Thank you

----------


## Marty Thompson

API Standard 2015 7th May 2014 Requirements for Safe Entry and Cleaning of Petroleum Storage Tanks

See More: API Standards

----------


## Marty Thompson

API RP 2016 1st Aug. 2001 R2006 Guidelines and Procedures for Entering and Cleaning Petroleum Storage Tanks

----------


## mobek

Thank you Marty.

----------


## tritonglobal

I am looking for:

API RP 1595 [88 Page(s)] API RP 1595
2012.10.01 Design, Construction, Operation, Maintenance, and Inspection of Aviation Pre-Airfield Storage Terminals - SECOND EDITION

Could someone please upload or send to me please? THANK YOU!!!!!

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty

Can you shared the standard API 932-A and 932-B; thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## shah6347

Good day brothers,

Could anyone please share with me the latest API 2w.

Thank you very much

Regards
Shah

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank a lot.

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Could anyone please share with me the API Technical Report 934-G first edition.
Thank you in advance
Best Regards

----------


## acier58

> Dear Friends
> Could anyone please share with me the API Technical Report 934-G first edition.
> Thank you in advance
> Best Regards



API TR 934-G-1st Ed.2016 Design, Fabrication, Operational Effects, Inspection, Assessment

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ezzat

Dear acier58 
thank you very much with my best regards

----------


## ezzat

Dear acier58 
thank you very much with my best regards

----------


## amaliachibi

May be someone has API Spec 2W=2006(R2012). Please share.

----------


## piuma

> May be someone has API Spec 2W=2006(R2012). Please share.



Hi* I have this one...is it the one you were looking for?

Please let me know.

PiumaSee More: API Standards

----------


## SHAIMA982005#$

Dear One*

Please I am looking for the standard
API MPMS ch. 4.5 Master Meter Provers
4rd June 2016

 so could you Pls  help me and send the same to me.

Regards*

----------


## piuma

> Dear One*
> 
> Please I am looking for the standard
> API MPMS ch. 4.5 Master Meter Provers
> 4rd June 2016
> 
>  so could you Pls  help me and send the same to me.
> 
> Regards*



Hi* 
I'm sorry but don't have this particular one.
Regards*
P.

----------


## johnboy

API MSPS 4.5 attached

----------


## piuma

Thanks so much*
P.

----------


## jpmaniest

Dear Naeem*

Would you please send me the files API16D/16A to jpmaniest@gmail.com

----------


## piuma

> Dear Naeem*
> 
> Would you please send me the files API16D/16A to jpmaniest@gmail.com



and fritzy_doo@Hotmail.com?
Thank you*
Piuma

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Dear Naeem*
> 
> Would you please send me the files API16D/16A to jpmaniest@gmail.com



I have sent to your email.

----------


## ghulamrasool

hi please send me at nasreenakhtari@yahoo.com

----------


## Hamdy1981

can any one send API 682 4th ed to hamdyessayed@yahoo.com?

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> can any one send API 682 4th ed to hamdyessayed@yahoo.com?



Dear Friend
I sent it to your email.

----------


## rajakumarsk@yahoo.com

Dear  naeem

Would you please send me the standards to: rajakumarsk@yahoo.com

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks sir

See More: API Standards

----------

